# Laws in Minnesota!



## Prairies Dixie Lee (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what the horse laws in Minnesota are if not were do I find them? Just wondered!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Horse Program - University of Minnesota Extension

Check out this website, there is a link for Horse Law


----------

